
Spotify in Talks to Buy Gimlet Media - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/spotify-in-talks-to-buy-gimlet-media-11549062083
======
scarface74
If Gimlet media starts putting all of their podcasts only on Spotify they will
lose me as a listener.

Otherwise, I’ll be really happy for Gimlet. I’ve listen to Startup since day
one.

~~~
throwaway427
Theoretically I am sympathetic, but in reality I have 3 different podcast
apps:

1\. Overcast, great usability, terrible discoverability

2\. Apple Podcast, bad usability, excellent discoverability

3\. Spotify, ok usability, ok discoverability

The reason I have not unified on any one is these different trade offs and the
low burden to having 3 different podcast apps. I only use Spotify for the
Fantasy Footballers podcast and I can see myself unifying on Spotify if they
became the sole distributor of a couple of casts I follow.

Which is to say, in practice, I do not share your conviction.

~~~
petercooper
Intriguingly, I've found more good podcasts through Overcast recently than
almost anywhere else.. via their _ads_ which are so high quality and well
targeted that they work as a discovery mechanism.

~~~
scarface74
I was actually going to pay for a subscription to Overcast even though you
really got no benefits from it just to support a great product.

Then he introduced ads and his custom built ad platform was so good that I
think of them as a feature that I would keep on anyway and he’s making money.

~~~
kondro
I’m a subscriber and I keep the ads on. :-)

------
fargo
Looks like Spotify is going the Netflix way, becoming a content creator. I
wonder if that means they will try to create music as well. They sure have the
data.

~~~
bdibs
Absolutely, signing artists and acting as their label and main (exclusive?)
distributor could work out pretty well for them.

~~~
lenticular
To me, this seems like a promisingly model for podcasters once startup
mattresses, meal delivery services, etc, get tired of advertising with them.
Patreon doesn't work for smaller ones.

------
talltimtom
As a listerne og the Starup podcast almost since the begining that would be
such a wonderful “end” to the tale. “And they bought by a giant and everyone
lived happily ever after”. Also from a Historical point of view it’s such a
great line of podcasts chronicaling first hand the actual struggles from
inception to exit.

------
sketchthat
Gimlet has only done two rounds of raising haven't they? What kind of
valuation do you think they would be chasing?

~~~
sketchthat
Apparently $230M
[https://twitter.com/nwquah/status/1091496410392875008?s=19](https://twitter.com/nwquah/status/1091496410392875008?s=19)

~~~
sketchthat
Done a few more rounds than I realised.
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/gimlet-
media#section...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/gimlet-
media#section-funding-rounds)

------
joegahona
Looks like Outline doesn't work for WSJ anymore. Does anyone have a non-
paywall link? I'm unwilling to pay for the Wall Street Journal.

~~~
scarface74
Just change wsj to fullwsj...

[https://www.fullwsj.com/articles/spotify-in-talks-to-buy-
gim...](https://www.fullwsj.com/articles/spotify-in-talks-to-buy-gimlet-
media-11549062083)

~~~
dvelopment1
It did not work for me...paywall is still there :-(

